
How Did Paul Krugman Get It So Wrong? (2011) [pdf] - Tomte
http://faculty.chicagobooth.edu/john.cochrane/research/papers/ecaf_2077.pdf
======
drallison
The original Krugman article can be found at
[http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/06/magazine/06Economic-t.html](http://www.nytimes.com/2009/09/06/magazine/06Economic-t.html).
I remember reading Krugman's article at the time it first appeared and
thinking that his analysis was right on point. Cochrain's article is worth
reading although it is short on economic theory and long on _ad homineum_
commentary.

